# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Scottish parliament honey

## geraldegivens

http://www.parliament.scot/newsandme...tre/95386.aspx
I'm assuming this is still KVH (who I thought had gone bust and were selling all their kit) producing this. If so.....aaaaargh!!!

----------


## Greengage

that was from 2016???

----------

